# Is MARXIST Obami Salami a DICTATOR ?



## gautama (Dec 26, 2009)

Is MARXIST Obami Salami a DICTATOR of AMERICA ?

I notice the OBAMARRHOIDS disagree when the term "Dictator" when it is applied to this MARXIST POS.

When the Obamarrhoids  articulate this distaste for the term "Dictator" for our MARXIST POS, this "aversion" is accompanied by the fact that to them Obami Salami is NOT accomplishing the passage of his agenda in the peremptory manner of a Stalin, Mao Tse tung, etc.

Thus, there is the palpable feeling of ANGUISH implicit in the OBAMARRHOIDS posts even though this MARXIST POS is SUCCESSFULLY OVERTHROWING , OR AT LEAST UNDERMINING the basics of our Constitution which is guarding our cherished ENLIGHTENED CAPITALISTIC SYSTEM that heretofore made America THE GREATEST NATION ON OUR PLANET.

Let's examine some of the handiwork of this MARXIST POS and his contemptible stooges: one can see how their various distortions, misinterpretations, the use of imaginary loopholes and outright chicanery is actually subverting the Constitution. MARXIST Obami Salami and his stooges are getting away with the flagrant bribery and coercion of Senators and Congressmen by forcing them to turn a blind eye to the RAPE OF OUR CONSTITTUTION by enacting a MARXIST VERSION of Healthcare, Cap and Trade (Energy) and BIZARRE Manipulations of STIMULUS SCAMS touting these  depredations as "business as usual". 

Some of the examples are the UTTERLY BIZARRE SPENDING OF MONEY IN "STIMULUS SCAMS" where NO ONE can account for HOW MUCH and WHERE the money is going (still blaming Bush, of course). THE GROTESQUE ACCOUNTING PRACTICES where the SAME MONEY is spent in SEVERAL ACCOUNTS to make plausible PHONEY PROJECTIONS that support THE MARXIST AGENDA.

The list goes on...... this MARXIST POS is able to establish several "firsts" such as giving TERRORISTS the same rights as American citizens in their trials (imagine if Obami Salami's policy was followed in giving EACH and EVERY POW in WWII the same rights of an American citizen such as a SEPARATE TRIAL, a lawyer, Miranda rights, etc !!!!!).....Instead of following the CONSTITUTION, Obami Salami circumvents it. Obami Salami IGNORES the ADVICE and CONSENT of the Senate, and uses the EPA as a substitute in the case of the Global Warming Fiasco..... and, on and on, and on.......WITH OUR MAIN STREAM MEDIA not only NOT CRITICIZING this BLATANT ABUSE OF POWER.......BUT ENDORSING and APPLAUDING IT !!!!!

HOWEVER........the OBAMARRHOIDS have a strong case in stating that our MARXIST Obami Salami is NOT the CLASSIC "DICTATOR" of STALIN'S and/or MAO TSE TUNG'S NOTORIETY.....BECAUSE ALL OF OUR MARXIST POS's AGENDA is being passed IN THIS, INITIALLY, SHORT TERM, with a lot of delay, and procedural bumps in the road.......UNLIKE STALIN's, or MAO TSE TUNG's "DONE DEAL" EDICTS.

Yep.......So, I'll have to agree with the OBAMARRHOIDS in that our MARXIST POS is NOT the CLASSIC DICTATOR........YET !!!

BUT........so much of our MARXIST POS's Agenda that has passed.....or legislation that is about to pass......ONCE PASSED .....even though it's passed NOT in the OBAMARRHOIDALLY SATISFIED WAY of a Stalin.............THIS PASSED LEGISLATION will STILL lead to the SOLIDIFICATION of a FOUNDATION ........THAT, WHEN SOLIDIFIED.....WILL GIVE THE FOLLOWING (or maybe even the same) PRESIDENT of the UNITED STATES ......THE ABSOLUTE POWER OF A STALIN or MAO TSE TUNG TYPE DICTATOR.

Consider all the "entitlements" . And the need for a hitherto unheard of STUPENDOUSLY ENORMOUS GOVERNMENTAL BUREAUCRACY to manage the NEW Healthcare, Cap &Trade (Energy).... STIMULUS MANIPULATIONS.....CAN YOU IMAGINE HOW ALL THIS WILL SWELL the Govt Bureaucracy into THE LARGEST and ALMOST THE ONLY EMPLOYER of America !!!!!

And, consider these future "EMPLOYEE-CITIZENS" of the GOVT of America voting FOR ANYTHING that will be CLEARLY for the betterment of America.....

WOULD THESE "EMPLOYEE-CITIZENS" vote for what's best for America ????? OR, WOULD THEY VOTE FOR WHAT'S BEST FOR THEM IN NOT LOSING THEIR JOBS ????????

THESE OBAMARRHOIDS ARE COUNTING ON THE HISTORICAL FACT THAT BUREAUCRACIES TEND TO BE ESTABLISHED IN PERPETUITY......NOT ONLY ARE THEY NOT REVERSIBLE.....THEY EXPAND.

What I just did was describe THE FUNDAMENTAL AND FATAL ACHILLES HEAL OF SOCIALISM and/or COMMUNISM. If this OBAMANATION of Healhcare , Cap & Trade (Energy) and the other MARXIST POS Agenda passes......it will SOLIDIFY into an UNCHANGEABLE ROCK SOLID SYSTEM of DISASTROUS CONSEQUENCES that will continue into PERPETUITY because the Governmental Bureaucracy (having almost absolute power) will use it's employees to vote down....or at least hinder any salubrious changes.

THE ALL-IMPORTANT, BUILT-IN, SELF-CORRECTIVE ASPECT OF THE ENLIGHTENED CAPITALISTIC SYSTEM PROTECTED BY OUR CONSTITUTION WILL BE FOREVER ANNIHILATED.


----------



## Sodafin (Dec 26, 2009)

As I mentioned before, convincing threads are generally also literate threads - and this is neither. 

My first on seeing anyone compare Obama with Mao, Stalin, Lukashenko, Ceaucescu or Stroessner is that this person has never been to a dictatorship themselves.

Personally, I think it is an insult to the millions who died under the tyranny of those leaders to pretend you suffer under the same form of government as they suffered. 

You don't.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Dec 26, 2009)

Sodafin said:


> As I mentioned before, convincing threads are generally also literate threads - and this is neither.
> 
> My first on seeing anyone compare Obama with Mao, Stalin, Lukashenko, Ceaucescu or Stroessner is that this person has never been to a dictatorship themselves.
> 
> ...



it is performance art.


----------



## gautama (Dec 26, 2009)

Sodafin said:


> As I mentioned before, convincing threads are generally also literate threads - and this is neither.
> 
> My first on seeing anyone compare Obama with Mao, Stalin, Lukashenko, Ceaucescu or Stroessner is that this person has never been to a dictatorship themselves.
> 
> ...



Sodafish,

My point is that it isn't a DICTATORSHIP ......YET.

My point is that by passing legislation that is clearly MARXIST in nature.......that will need a STUPENDOUSLY ENORMOUS Governmental Bureaucracy to handle this MARXIST type NATIONAL Healthcare, NATIONAL Cap & Trade (ENERGY needs for EVERYONE)......STIMULUS MANIPULATIONS to have this CATASTROPHE supposedly functioning with all sorts of phoney accounting systems.......all this will generate a Government that can blithely ignore it's own errors and not be subject to the SELF-CORRECTIVE  ENLIGHTENED CAPITALISTIC SYSTEM that we have at the present time.....protected UNTIL NOW by The Constitution of the United States of America.

As to comparing MARXIST Obami Salami to Stalin, Mao, etc.........I am simply stating that Obami is TRYING TO ACHIEVE that level of power where one doesn't need the acquiescence of the people to do as a CLASSICAL DICTATOR wishes.

I am EMPHATICALLY stating that MARXIST Obami Salami is NOT a Dictator YET !!!!

But.....if MARXIST Obami Salami succeeds in achieving a GOVERNMENTAL BUREAUCRACY because of his AGENDA......then it will be a cake-walk for him to BECOME a Dictator.

Also, OBVIOUSLY, I am emphatically NOT comparing MARXIST Obami Salami's way of achieving a Stalinistic or Mao Tse Tung type of Dictatorship anywhere near the same way they did.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 26, 2009)

It seems with *left-nuts*....the more insane and extreme your views the more they love you. If it means fucking America up they literally go into orgasmic euphoria.

So Obama may be playing it smart. He made his extreme views seem palatable to the masses....promise the world and deliver nothing. 

Obama may not get what he wants passed...but you can bet what he doesn't will be blamed on Republicans. 


Rep Grayson (D) who quickly became a darling of the left just from being an asshole just had to cuss out the GOP and say stupid shit. Barbara Boxer, Harry Reid, Nancy Pelosi, Dick [Turban] Durban. The list goes on and on.

It's brilliant. Being in a party were you don't even have to produce anything. It's also the reason Washington is so fucked up right now.


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 26, 2009)

Tim McVeigh the same kind of stupid shit about Clinton


----------



## gautama (Dec 26, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> Sodafin said:
> 
> 
> > As I mentioned before, convincing threads are generally also literate threads - and this is neither.
> ...



Yours is the typical SUBSTANCE-LESS Obamarrhoidal fart.


----------



## gautama (Dec 26, 2009)

mudwhistle said:


> It seems with *left-nuts*....the more insane and extreme your views the more they love you. If it means fucking America up they literally go into orgasmic euphoria.
> 
> So Obama may be playing it smart. He made his extreme views seem palatable to the masses....promise the world and deliver nothing.
> 
> ...



Mudwhistle,

Our only hope is that MARXIST Obami Salami seems to be a charismatic wordsmith, but he seems to lack the ability TO LEAD.

He is letting his stooges control that aspect of the Presidency. 

So far, it seems to be a DISASTER for him.

Pelosi is coming off as a crazed bitch-witch.

Reid as barely making it, getting his deals thru bribery and coercion only by giving away their Marxist most cherished baubles.

Johnny Holder is a hapless koo-koo bird turned into mince-meat during the Congressional Hearings re Gitmo, etc....


----------



## gautama (Dec 26, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Tim McVeigh the same kind of stupid shit about Clinton



WTF ?!?!?

TRUTHDOESN'TMATTER, you are like some perambulating mental disease. 

A Fucking Hopeless Obamarrhoid.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 26, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Tim McVeigh the same kind of stupid shit about Clinton



So you're accusing our friend of being a domestic-terrorist....just for saying what's on his or her mind?

Obama didn't wait long to declare that anyone who bucked his rule would be on the watch list. Seems like the act of a dictator to me....if history is any kind of lesson to us.

And what's amazing is the media chose to give him a pass on it. Imagine if Bush has declared that *millions of Americans were now officially Terrorist Suspects.*

I kind of like the ring of that.....*Mudwhistle *Official US Government Terrorist Suspect #10,568,010A**

What did I do to deserve this suspicion?


*I served in the military.

I am a combat vet.

I have conservative views.*


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 26, 2009)

Insane rants and hate for half of the American public along with idiot ideas about some take over of the country by One world order.

Yeah you and Tim have alot in common


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 26, 2009)

Timothy McVeigh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

He could have fit right in with the teabaggers


&#8220; Go ahead, take everything I own; take my dignity. Feel good as you grow fat and rich at my expense; sucking my tax dollars and property.[26] &#8221; 



 "When guns are outlawed, I will become an outlaw." 

&#8220; The government is afraid of the guns people have because they have to have control of the people at all times. Once you take away the guns, you can do anything to the people. You give them an inch and they take a mile. I believe we are slowly turning into a socialist government. The government is continually growing bigger and more powerful and the people need to prepare to defend themselves against government control.[29] &#8221; 


 "The People's Socialist Republic of California."




McVeigh's anti-government rhetoric became more radical. He began to sell ATF hats riddled with bullet holes and a flare gun, which, he said, could shoot down an "ATF helicopter."[36][37] He produced videos detailing the government's actions at Waco and handed out pamphlets with titles like "U.S. Government Initiates Open Warfare Against American People" and "Waco Shootout Evokes Memory of Warsaw '43." He began changing his answering machine greeting every couple of weeks to various quotes by Patrick Henry such as "Give me liberty or give me death."[38] He began experimenting with pipe bombs and other small explosive devices for the first time. The government also imposed new firearms restrictions in 1994 that threatened his livelihood.[34]


&#8220; Those who betray or subvert the Constitution are guilty of sedition and/or treason, are domestic enemies and should and will be punished accordingly. 
It also stands to reason that anyone who sympathizes with the enemy or gives aid or comfort to said enemy is likewise guilty. I have sworn to uphold and defend the Constitution against all enemies, foreign and domestic and I will. And I will because not only did I swear to, but I believe in what it stands for in every bit of my heart, soul and being.

I know in my heart that I am right in my struggle, Steve. I have come to peace with myself, my God and my cause. Blood will flow in the streets, Steve. Good vs. Evil. Free Men vs. Socialist Wannabe Slaves. Pray it is not your blood, my friend."




&#8220; ATF, all you tyrannical mother fuckers will swing in the wind one day for your treasonous actions against the Constitution of the United States. Remember the Nuremberg War Trials. But...but...but...I only followed orders...Die, you spineless cowardice bastards.[41] &#8221; 

McVeigh also wrote a letter of recruitment to a customer named Steve Colbern:

&#8220; A man with nothing left to lose is a very dangerous man and his energy/anger can be focused toward a common/righteous goal. What I'm asking you to do, then, is sit back and be honest with yourself. Do you have kids/wife? Would you back out at the last minute to care for the family? Are you interested in keeping your firearms for their current/future monetary value, or would you drag that '06 through rock, swamp and cactus...to get off the needed shot? In short, I'm not looking for talkers, I'm looking for fighters...And if you are a fed, think twice. Think twice about the Constitution you are supposedly enforcing (isn't "enforcing freedom" an oxymoron?) and think twice about catching us with our guard down &#8211; you will lose just like Degan did &#8211; and your family will lose.[42] &#8221;


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 26, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Insane rants and hate for half of the American public along with idiot ideas about some take over of the country by One world order.
> 
> Yeah you and Tim have alot in common



I love it.

The Dems call Tea-party members terrorists.

The President insults them by calling them *Tea-Baggers* and we are the ones being hateful.


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 26, 2009)

They would have welcomed Tim McVeigh as a solid member


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 26, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> They would have welcomed Tim McVeigh as a solid member



Tim McVeigh used to molest Collies. 

He was an angry asshole nut-case that didn't make the grade in my profession.....so he took out his anger by murdering a bunch of innocents.


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 26, 2009)

And before he killed hundereds of Americans including children he would have fit right into the Teabagger movement.

The right is recreating the same atmosphere that grew McVeigh.

Insane lies and stupidity based on HATE of half of the American people.


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 26, 2009)

Please stop


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 26, 2009)

gautama said:


> Is MARXIST Obami Salami a DICTATOR of AMERICA ?
> 
> I notice the OBAMARRHOIDS disagree when the term "Dictator" when it is applied to this MARXIST POS.
> 
> ...



CONGRATULATIONS!  This thread is nominated for stupid thread of the month award.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 26, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> And before he killed hundereds of Americans including children he would have fit right into the Teabagger movement.
> 
> The right is recreating the same atmosphere that grew McVeigh.
> 
> Insane lies and stupidity based on HATE of half of the American people.



I think abuse of power has alot more to do with it.

Telling someone how much they can earn and taking over auto companies for starters.


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 26, 2009)

The right refuses to come down hard on the LIES that are spread.



You will all be responsible for the Next McViegh you create unless you STOP embracing the lies.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 26, 2009)

mudwhistle said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Insane rants and hate for half of the American public along with idiot ideas about some take over of the country by One world order.
> ...



How would someone characterize those who support sucession and the break up of the Union; Nullification; hate for other Americans who offer different policy views; denial of liberty and self determination to those who profess love for someone of thier own gender?
Maverick?


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 26, 2009)

Black Racism's ARROGANCE. 
Posted 08-02-2009 at 03:56 PM by gautama 
BLACK RACISM'S ARROGANCE !!!

PART ONE.

For ~ ONE and 1/4 CENTURIES the non-blacks of America endured the accusation that they were anti - Black....and were WHITE RACISTS.

And, fundamentally, they were WHITE RACISTS during the slavery days. Note: the black slaves were sold into slavery PRIMARILY AND OVERWHELMINGLY BY THEIR OWN "BROS". Parenthetically, a significant number of ARAB slavers were also involved. So yes, WHITE RACISM definitely existed. However, it wasn't us that caused their condition.

TRUE, there was at least enough White Racism clear up thru the 1940's, that justified the cry of WHITE RACISM .

But, after Martin Luther King, by and Large, OVERWHELMINGLY, it was manifestly clear that the pendulum swung the other way. Practically ALL, if not ALL our Congressional leaders, Governors, Mayors, Police Chiefs, and most especially the ACADEMIA.....WERE VOCIFEROUSLY ANTI - WHITE RACISM. "PC" in favour of the Blacks reached shrill proportions and, if anything...... grew to a crescendo of RIDICULOUS PROPORTIONS......the proof of which culminated in the Presidential Election of an OBVIOUS Semi-black Political Charlatan Obama. Obama, who has a RIDICULOUS, and PREPOSTEROUSLY OBJECTIONABLE ..... EVEN CRIMINAL BACKGROUND. I'm referring to Obama's indisputable MARXIST backround, Rev WRIGHT, and his rise thru the notorious mob-connected Chicago Political machine, ACORN, etc. And EVEN NOW, Obama, swept away in a PC mania, OBLITERATED THE OBVIOUS PROBABILITY, that for the FIRST TIME IN AMERICAN HISTORY, AMERICA HAS A PRESIDENT where there isn't any proof that he IS EVEN A CITIZEN OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA !!!

It can be legitimately argued that the present America's black greatgreatgrandgrand parents suffered the horrors of slavery. However, in general, there was a culture of slavery in all parts of the world. And, these slaves were here, PRIMARILY, as a result of their own African "bros" who caused their condition. Some could argue that the present blacks should, RETROACTIVELY, still osculate the white buttocks of the Southern Gentry that bought them. Because, but for the Southern Gentry buying their ancestors, the PRESENT blacks would be munching "pebbles and grass". Essentially, the diet of the blacks in that GREAT AFRICAN PARADISE !!! Instead, we have our blacks in America, getting fat and having the highest incidence of diabetes in America. The result of scarfing down astronomical tons of greasy, yummy SOUL FOOD, driving in Cadillac cars. And, having their best representatives enjoying godzillions of dollars in the entertainment and athletic fields of endeavor. PLUS, the blacks have ALMOST ABSOLUTE POWER POLITICALLY, in that their CORRUPT, MONOLITHIC, RACIST CONGRESSIONAL BLACK CAUCUS has TOTAL CONTROL of the Dem Party. This latter point is the KEY to America's woes. AND NOBODY SEEMS TO BE AWARE OF THIS INSIDIOUS EVER PRESENT DANGER TO AMERICA !!! (contnd)





The writings of the thread poster.

When will you refuse to accept these nuts into your fold?


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 26, 2009)

Wry Catcher said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > Is MARXIST Obami Salami a DICTATOR of AMERICA ?
> ...



Huggy's got this one beat.


----------



## gautama (Dec 26, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Black Racism's ARROGANCE.
> Posted 08-02-2009 at 03:56 PM by gautama
> BLACK RACISM'S ARROGANCE !!!
> 
> ...



TRUTHDOESN'T MATTER,

Name a single fact that is incorrect in that "BLACK RACISM'S ARROGANCE" post.

PREDICTABLY, you will give me the usual Obamarrhoidal Substance-less answer.

Let me give you an example of a  criticism that has substance: "historically, there were only a few Arab Slavers in Africa." One can claim that this statement is historically inaccurate.

GEDDIT ???? you stupid Brainwashed Obamarrhoidal hack ???

POINT OUT ANY OF MY STATEMENTS in my post THAT ARE NOT  CORRECT.

YOU CAN'T.

Quad erat Demonstrandum.


----------



## Toro (Dec 26, 2009)

Sodafin said:


> As I mentioned before, convincing threads are generally also literate threads - and this is neither.
> 
> My first on seeing anyone compare Obama with Mao, Stalin, Lukashenko, Ceaucescu or Stroessner is that this person has never been to a dictatorship themselves.
> 
> ...



Yes, these people who post this stuff are clueless idiots.  

The fringe nutbar right is pretty prominent here.


----------



## gautama (Dec 26, 2009)

Wry Catcher said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Wryshithead, 

Presently, once the American Public became aware of the MARXIST AGENDA of the MARXIST POS Obami Salami, the overwhelming majority of Americans  WHO BELONG  (unofficially) to THE TEA PARTY according to the polls, vehemently challenge the MARXIST AGENDA of our MARXIST POS Obami Salami and his stooges.

And, OBAMARRHOIDAL QUEER, your MARXIST POS MESSIAH stated the same philosophical view as that Beauty Queen candidate re the "MARRIAGE" between queers......yet that Phoney Beauty  POS QUEER Judge viciously smeared her.....while your MARXIST POS MESSIAH gets his and  your support and adulation......where is your logic in that you OBAMARRHOIDAL IDIOT ?????

Hate ?  Any large group of people may have some ardent, and/or vehement spokespeople......BUT THERE HAS BEEN NO VEHEMENCE RISING ITSELF TO ANYWHERE NEAR VIOLENCE  EXCEPT THAT HAS BEEN PERRPETRATE%D BY THE ANTI-TEA PARTY ELEMENT TRYING TO BREAK UP THOSE RALLIES.

Consider this: The 24/7 Lib Controlled National Media makes the opposition look like a mere pebble on the beach.......YET, TIME and TIME AGAIN the photo-ops display VIOLENCE perpetrated by ANTI-PARTY goons.......MORE THAN A DOZEN DIFFERENT ONES SEEN of SEIU THUGS bashing Tea-Party people.

WHERE DO YOU SEE A SINGLE TEA-PARTY PERSON BASHING AN OPPONENT ?????

ALSO......talking about VIOLENT RALLIES........CAN YOU IN YOUR WILDEST DREAMS COMPARE THE VIOLENCE OF THE LEFTY RALLIES  WENDING THEIR WAY THRU OUR STREETS SMASHING EVERYTHING IN SIGHT, OVERTURNING CARS, BURNING THEM, SPITTING URINATING and DEFECATING on the FLAG ???? .......compared to the Tea Party advocates who arfe mainly citizens in their 50s and 60s and/or family members with their kids in their arms !!!!!!

BTW, THAT is who Pelosi HYPOCRITICALLY reviled in one of her many HYPOCRITICAL Photo-ops claiming in a phony incredulous horror recounting the 1970 riots in San Francisco WHERE IT WAS THE LEFTIES THAT WERE PERPETRATING THE VIOLENCE !!!!

BREAK UP OF UNIONS ?!?!? Just because of SECRET BALLOTS ???


What unmitigated and unadulterated GALL you have you OBAMARRHOIDAL POS ?!?!?

ARE YOU OBAMARRHOIDAL POS NOW ADVOCATING THAT WE SHOULDN'T HAVE SECRET BALLOTS FOR NATIONAL and LOCAL ELECTIONS ?!?!?

WHAT IS THE LIMIT TO YOUR TRANSPARENT HYPOCRITICAL FLAGRANT AND BLATANT BULLSHIT ?!?!?


----------



## gautama (Dec 26, 2009)

Toro said:


> Sodafin said:
> 
> 
> > As I mentioned before, convincing threads are generally also literate threads - and this is neither.
> ...



TORO BULLSHIT,

You're full of TORO BULLSHIT.


----------



## Toro (Dec 26, 2009)

gautama said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Sodafin said:
> ...



One's IQ is inversely proportional to the intensity one believes Obama is a Marxist.  One's IQ is non-existent if one believes he is the anti-Christ.


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 26, 2009)

This is how they will create the next Tim McVeigh.

Its history repeting itself all over again.

They lost their minds during the Clinton years and spouted all sorts of crazy assed shit pulled right out of the asses of people like Rove to excite the base and ended up creating the Monster McVeigh.

American Children died for their political gain.

Can you imagine what the right would have made out of the Murrah building massacre if it had been done by a left wing nut?

Then realise Clinton at least had the class not to use the fact that it was a right wing Nut who did this even while they made jokes about Hilary talking of a right wing nuts needing investigation.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 26, 2009)

gautama said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Tim McVeigh the same kind of stupid shit about Clinton
> ...



Hey........OP named "I Did My Own Ma", are you off of your meds again?

Go tell your parents that you're out of Prozac.  They like it better when you're calm.


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 26, 2009)

mentally inept and full of lies.

Shades of Tim McVeigh


----------



## gautama (Dec 26, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> The right refuses to come down hard on the LIES that are spread.
> 
> You will all be responsible for the Next McViegh you create unless you STOP embracing the lies.



TRUTHDOESN'TMATTER,

Your desperate attempt to equate Whackjob McVeigh with the RIGHT is the same as to link the PRISON POPULATION Of AMERICA to the Dem Party run by the MARXIST Obami Salami BECAUSE: of the 7.3  MILLIONS of the Prison Population of America (with the exception of may twenty or so inmates, estimate)......THESE TEEMING MILLIONS OF INCARCERATED PSYCHOS ALMOST TO A MAN SUPPORT THE MARXIST OBAMI SALAMI.....either BEFORE going to Prison....during their time in Prison, illegally finding a way to vote ....... or after their stay in Prison. NOW YOU KNOW THAT THESE PSYCHOS WOULDN'T VOTE REPUBLICAN !!!!!

The Left is DROWNING in their own LIES.....it would be IMPOSSIBLE for them to criticize the NEVER-ENDING PLETHORA of LIES they inundate the public with their 24/7 Lib controlled National Media that makes Nazi Germany Goebbel's Propaganda Machine's effectiveness similar to a FART in a HURRICANE !!!

Let's start with your own MESSIAH's PLETHORA of LIES regarding his TWENTY YEAR TENURE in the CATHEDRAL of HATE run by MARXIST Obami Salami's SELF-ACKNOWLEDGED(Obami's own words): "PASTOR, FRIEND and MENTOR"....the Black Racist Whackjob "Goddamn America" WRIGHT !!!!!! THEN.......THIS MARXIST POS OBAMI SALAMI....YOUR MESSIAH......starts his CONVOLUTED LIES....one different from another until one had a 1/2 dozen of them ABOUT HOW HE, OBAMI SALAMI wasn't aware of the HATE involved in that NOTORIOUS CATHEDRAL of HATE !!!!!!

Or, HOW ABOUT YOUR MESSIAH, THE MARXIST Obami Salami being the EMPLOYEE and CO-CONSPIRATOR of the CRIMINAL ENTERPRISE "ACORN" together with Obami Salami's self-acknowledged friend: THE UNREPENTANT, HOMICIDAL, and COMMIE TERRORIST Bill Ayers.....from whose home Obami Salami kicked off his Senatorial Career from Ayers' home.....and, then ....lately.....when asked about how he, Obami Salami sat together conspiring in the same ACORN meetings, being on the same ACORN Board, making speeches that dove-tailed together, and the Senatorial kick-off from Ayers home say: "OH !!!....him ????? ..... I just saw him around in the neighborhood " !!!!

I'm just picking the OBVIOUS, HISTORICALLY IRREFUTABLE LIES.....you IDIOTICALLY PATHETIC  OBAMARRHOIDAL HACK !!!!

And, recently....your DESPERATELY INANE DEFENSE of the CRIMINAL ENTERPRISE "ACORN" which is under indictment in some 15 STATES and has convictions that would drown a herd of Elephants .....this FLAGRANTLY BLATANT Political Organization CLEARLY involved in VOTER REGISTRATION FRAUD and convicted numerous times.... has NOW.....SURPRISE !!!!!! been "CLEARED" by the Obami stooge Justice Dept HOLDER (under some pseudo govtal committe)......ALL these under the greasy thumb of.......YAGODDIT !!!! .........the  EX-EMPLOYEE of ACORN....MARXIST Obami Salami....THE OBAMARRHOIDAL MESSIAH HIMSELF !!!!!!

You know TRUTHDOESN'T MATTER, that ALL the DESPOERATE BULLSHIT that you, and your ilk are spewing all over the different Forums, and ALL the BULLSHIT flooding the American Public with the 24/7 Lib Controlled National Media.......ALL THAT BULLSHIT HAS BEEN NEGATED !!!!

Proof of that is the fact that you OBAMARRHOIDAL CREEPS have shot your bolt in smearing Sarah Palin, her family....especially her young daughters, and the innocent, helpless Downes Syndrome child. 

Yep, you assholes got Sarah.....with your 1/2 truths, pretzel-like logic, and outright lies.

BUT NOW.......THIS OBAMARRHOIDAL BULSHIT OF YOURS CAME BACK AS A BACKLASH THAT IS ANNIHILATING YOU !!!

YOUR 24/7 Lib controlled National Media BULLSHIT NO LONGER HAS THE CREDIBILITY IT ONCE HAD !!!!

Proof: Sarah is NOW .....THE DARLING OF AMERICA ....and her book: "GOING ROGUE" as I understand it, has sold a MILLION copies, and is projected to sell THREE MILLION.....whereas GORE the BORE has his book on the Global Bullshit selling a paltry 40,000.

AND THE ULTIMATE PROOF: According to the Rasmussen Poll conducted on Dec 7, 2009: If voting took place Dec 7, 2009, the following would be the 3-way breakdown:

Tea Party 23%
Rep         18%
Dem         36%

Assuming the Tea Party and the Rep is really the party against Obamarrhoids, then 23+18= 41% anti Obamarrhoids,
36% for Obamarrhoids.

From: (google) Rasmussen Reports: "TEA PARTY TOPS GOP IN 3-WAY GENERIC BALLOT" Monday Dec 7, 2009.

Conclusion: OBAMARRHOIDS LOSE !!!

I didn't have time to jot this down, but somewhere between Dec 7 and today, there was a Fox News Poll that had the following breakdown (from my memory):

Tea Party  51%
Rep Party  19%
Dem Party 28%
Don't know  2%

This latest Fox News Poll is probably inaccurate.....but from all that's happening, IS VERY LIKELY.

I'd appreciate somebody publicizing  that poll.


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 26, 2009)

Timothy McVeigh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


McVeigh's only known political affiliations were his voter registration with the Republican Party when he lived in Buffalo, New York, and a membership in the National Rifle Association while in the military.[11] McVeigh self-identified as a libertarian in a statement that was reported by MSNBC.com and The Washington Post;[12] and while in federal prison, he voted for Libertarian candidate Harry Browne in the 1996 United States presidential election.[13]

fits right in with the teabaggers


----------



## gautama (Dec 26, 2009)

Toro said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



TORO BULLSHIT,

Do you really think that your SUBSTANCE-LESS Obamarrhoidal BULLSHIT has any credilibilty ?

My posts are FILLED WITH IRREFUTABLE FACTUAL INFO.....yours is just SUBSTANCE-LESS DECLARATIONS.


----------



## gautama (Dec 26, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> mentally inept and full of lies.
> 
> Shades of Tim McVeigh



Here we go, TRUTHDOESN'T MATTER'S PREDICTABLE SUBSTANCE-LESS BULLSHIT !!!!


----------



## gautama (Dec 26, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Timothy McVeigh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> McVeigh's only known political affiliations were his voter registration with the Republican Party when he lived in Buffalo, New York, and a membership in the National Rifle Association while in the military.[11] McVeigh self-identified as a libertarian in a statement that was reported by MSNBC.com and The Washington Post;[12] and while in federal prison, he voted for Libertarian candidate Harry Browne in the 1996 United States presidential election.[13]
> ...



If left to the Rational Reader to decide which is more likely to be true, using TRUTHDOESN'T MATTER'S LOGIC:

I'll bet my bottom nickel that given the choice of believing TRUTHDOESN'T MATTER'S DRIVEL deciding Whackjob  McVeigh represents the TEA PARTY 

AND.........

Of the 7.3 MILLIONS of the PSYCHO PRISONERS OF AMERICA (with the exception of maybe 20 inmates, estimate) are OBAMARRHOIDS.

Before going to Prison. During the time they are/were in Prison. After they get out of Prison..... THESE PSYCHO PRISONERS would SUPPORT or VOTE for the MARXIST POS Obami Salami.

YOU CAN BETCHA BIPPY THESE PSYCHOS WOULD NEVER SUPPORT OR VOTE FOR THE REPUBLICANS......AND YOU KNOW THAT !!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 26, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> mentally inept and full of lies.
> 
> Shades of Tim McVeigh



Kind of like saying Charles Manson embodies every Liberal ideal or ideology.

In deference to the doggy's owner....it's not very intellectually honest.


----------



## gautama (Dec 26, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Psycho Biker,

I'm serious about this: you should commit yourself to a Loonie Bin.

I don't give a shit about you. 

However, an insecure Psycho Midget like you, brimming with hate, is likely to shoot someone.


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 26, 2009)

Tim McVeigh was anti tax , Pro gun and thought Clinton was a dictator.

He listened to right wing radio and even befriended some right wing radio ranters.

He was a republican and killed to protest waco and gun control.

HOW in the hell is he not right wing?

Why do you think he blew up babies?


----------



## gautama (Dec 26, 2009)

mudwhistle said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > mentally inept and full of lies.
> ...



Mudwhistle,

Yep.

TRUTHDOESN'TMATTER is fixated on her BIZARRE CONNECTION of McVeigh to the Right. And, she goes on, and on using his insane rants as IRREFUTABLE PROOF that McVeigh THERFORE, as a LOGICAL CONSEQUENCE represents the Tea Party.

She makes this JUMP without realizing her FUNDAMENTAL ERROR IN LOGIC !!!!

By showing TRUTHDOESN'T MATTER that her LOGIC is PATENTLY FALSE, your example of similarly comparing Charlie Manson and his Liberal views as a basis to conclude that Charlie Manson would then be a representative of the Obammarrhoids completely eludes her ILLOGICAL unicelled brain.

Not surprisingly, her inability to grasp the FUNDAMENTALS of LOGIC, is a common trait among the pathetic Obamarrhoids.

TRUTHDOESN'TMATTER, LIKE THE DEMENTED PARROT THAT SHE IS, APPARENTLY THINKS SHE LATCHED ON TO AN IRREFUTABLE ARGUMENT.


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 26, 2009)

Gore Vidal The Meaning of Timothy McVeigh

heres Gore Vidal talking of his motive


----------



## gautama (Dec 26, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Tim McVeigh was anti tax , Pro gun and thought Clinton was a dictator.
> 
> He listened to right wing radio and even befriended some right wing radio ranters.
> 
> ...



Ya see.......TRUTHDOESN'T MATTER JUST DOESN'T GEDDIT.

TRUTHDOESN'T MATTER simply can't understand that just because a murderer shares the views of a certain group, that the GROUP DOES NOT BECOME a bunch of murderers because one of the group is a murderer.

TRUTHDOESN'T MATTER makes the basic error in Logic and keeps advertising her BIZARRE IGNORANCE of Logic on, and on, and on.


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 26, 2009)

In McVeighs own words he said he blew up the building as a retribution for ruby ridge and waco.


----------



## rdean (Dec 26, 2009)

gautama said:


> Sodafin said:
> 
> 
> > As I mentioned before, convincing threads are generally also literate threads - and this is neither.
> ...



Who even knows what you are talking about turd.  You just rant.  You don't even make sense.

Move along folks, there is no debate here.  Just another right wing loon who believes the talking points without knowing what the words mean.


----------



## Maple (Dec 26, 2009)

mudwhistle said:


> It seems with *left-nuts*....the more insane and extreme your views the more they love you. If it means fucking America up they literally go into orgasmic euphoria.
> 
> So Obama may be playing it smart. He made his extreme views seem palatable to the masses....promise the world and deliver nothing.
> 
> ...



They can try to blame it on the Republicans all day long, but the fact remains the democrats are in full majority and control of all 3 houses, the congress, the senate and the administration. They can pass it all without ONE Republican vote and anyone who has an education higher than a 2nd grader knows it.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 26, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> Tim McVeigh was anti tax , Pro gun and thought Clinton was a dictator.
> 
> He listened to right wing radio and even befriended some right wing radio ranters.
> 
> ...



And Charles Manson was an extreme lefty....what's your friggen point???


----------



## gautama (Dec 26, 2009)

rdean said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > Sodafin said:
> ...



Weenie RDeanie,

The interplay of the concepts involved are too much for a unicelled brain like yours to handle.

Instead of criticizing that which you admittedly don't understand, the OBVIOUS thing to do is to get someone to help you unravel the different meanings.

Being a mental weenie, rdeany.....I suggest you flush yourself down the nearest toilet bowl.


----------



## Toro (Dec 26, 2009)

gautama said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > gautama said:
> ...



Here's a substance-filled declaration - You're an idiot.  You wouldn't know Marxism if it bit you on the ass.


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 26, 2009)

[edit] Political
McVeigh's only known political affiliations were his voter registration with the Republican Party when he lived in Buffalo, New York, and a membership in the National Rifle Association while in the military.[11] McVeigh self-identified as a libertarian in a statement that was reported by MSNBC.com and The Washington Post;[12] and while in federal prison, he voted for Libertarian candidate Harry Browne in the 1996 United States presidential election.[13]


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 26, 2009)

mudwhistle said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Tim McVeigh was anti tax , Pro gun and thought Clinton was a dictator.
> ...



Wheres your proof he was politically motivated at all?


----------



## gautama (Dec 26, 2009)

Toro said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



TORO BULLSHIT,

How many times do I have to tell you that you TORO BULL SHIT are full of TORO BULLSHIT.

It is really as simple as that.


----------



## gautama (Dec 26, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



A distinct pattern is developing with the Obamarrhoidal Species:

TORO BULLSHIT is simply TORO BULLSHIT.

And......

To TRUTHDOESN'T MATTER, TRUTHDOESN'T MATTER.

The STARK SIMPLICITY of it all !!!


----------



## EriktheRed (Dec 26, 2009)

> Is MARXIST Obami Salami a DICTATOR ?



No, but you're a DIC[K]HEAD.




Keep up that bitterness, btw. It's so entertaining.


----------



## Sodafin (Dec 27, 2009)

gautama said:


> Sodafin said:
> 
> 
> > As I mentioned before, convincing threads are generally also literate threads - and this is neither.
> ...



And my point is that your post is completely devoid of basis; it is factually inaccurate, it is based on wild misconceptions, and it displays a complete failure of the use of terminology.

Let's start with this - how many dictatorships and how many genuinely socialist states have you been to personally?


----------



## gautama (Dec 27, 2009)

EriktheRed said:


> > Is MARXIST Obami Salami a DICTATOR ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And YOU, Erik The Red COMMIE are Erik The Red COMMIE,

More like frustration.

TRUTH should be entertaining.


----------



## gautama (Dec 27, 2009)

Sodafin said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > Sodafin said:
> ...



SODAFART,

WHEN WILL YOU OBAMARRHOIDS LEARN THAT HURLING SUBSTANCE-LESS BULLSHIT HAS NO CREDIBILITY !!!!

You state:

(1) "Completely devoid of basis"........EXAMPLES ?????

(2) "Factually inaccurate".................EXAMPLES ?????

(3) "Based on wild misconceptions"....EXAMPLES ?????

(4) "Failure of the use of terminology..EXAMPLES ?????

First off, one doesn't have to have been to any dictatorships or genuinely socialist states  personally to form accurate opinions. It helps....but obviously unnecessary. 

You REPEATEDLY hurl criticisms and insults in all your posts without adequate, or ANY proof at all. 

You made FIVE ERRORS so far: The FIRST doing precisely what I just stated.
Hurling criticisms without any proof in THIS particular post, I listed FOUR additional ERRORS, that's FIVE TOTAL (so far)....the four criticisms listed WITHOUT SUBSTANCE i.e., NO EXAMPLES is the typical trait of the CLUELESS OBAMARRHOID that is CONSTANTLY DISPLAYED mulitiple times in EVERY POST.

ERROR 6: Implying that it is necessary to have personally visited dictatorships or "genuine" socialist states to form valid opinions.

ERROR 7: WTF is a "genuine" socialist state ? That is a nonsensical statement. Any rational person can define his version of a "genuine" socialist state. Even taking the "expert's" definition.....there are millions of "experts" you fucking idiot.

ERROR 8: I have been TO AT LEAST 1/2 DOZEN DICTATORSHIPS you silly fucking Obamarrhoidal idiot....should that increase the numbers of your ERRORS to 8+6 =14  .......FOURTEEN ??????

ERROR 9: I have been to at least that many "genuine" socialist states..... would that make it FOURTEEN + SIX= TWENTY FUCKING ERRORS you made in a SINGLE, TWO SENTENCE  POST ?!?!?!?

A  SINGLE, TWO SENTENCE POST WITH TWENTY  ERRORS YOU OBAMARRHOIDAL MORON !!!!!

Admittedly, ELEVEN of the TWENTY ERRORS are legitimate but could be considered a stretch.

BUT NINE ERRORS ARE NOT.

You picked the wrong person for your frivolous, unsubstantiated OBAMARRHOIDAL BULLSHIT when you decided to match your mentally challenged unicelled brain against mine !!!!

I am the son of a Distinguished Diplomat. I am a combat vet with two Purple Hearts (not the Kerry kind)......and one of my cousins is Arthur Frommer, Atty cum laude. The roommate of JFK at Harvard, and the most successful Travel Entrepreneur in US History....who had hotels scattered throughout Europe and Mid East. Presently, his daughter is running the business. That partially explains my many travels.

Believe it or not, that's just a FRACTION Of my resume.

Now, you made  NINE ERRORS in a SINGLE, Two sentence POST. 

I made OVER a DOZEN posts in this thread. Probably, 1/2 a dozen lengthy 5/6 paragraph posts (with 2-4 sentences in each paragraph).... in this thread. There is a good probability that I made a dozen or so errors (other than typos).... WHICH I DOUBT....but possible.

POINT THEM OUT TO ME ...... if you can....you insignificant little turd.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 27, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> [edit] Political
> McVeigh's only known political affiliations were his voter registration with the Republican Party when he lived in Buffalo, New York, and a membership in the National Rifle Association while in the military.[11] McVeigh self-identified as a libertarian in a statement that was reported by MSNBC.com and The Washington Post;[12] and while in federal prison, he voted for Libertarian candidate Harry Browne in the 1996 United States presidential election.[13]



People who vote Libertarian tend to be racists and extremists.

Judging by his actions that was pretty prophetic. You're not doing very well proving your point.


McVeigh attempted to become a *Green Beret* in the 1989-90 time frame and was expelled for some reason during *Special Forces Selection*.....this happened while I myself was in the *"Q" course*. For some reason the tests they used to identify me as being acceptable ended up identifying him as an odd-ball or an unacceptable candidate. Perhaps this pushed him over the edge and made him resent the US Government. 

Anyone who would do the things he did was outside of the norm and can't be blamed on the GOP I'm afraid. He was a mental case that needed counseling. He was not indicative of the Republican party.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 27, 2009)

mudwhistle said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Tim McVeigh was anti tax , Pro gun and thought Clinton was a dictator.
> ...



Better examples are:

ELF, politically motivated left wing terrorists...

ALF, politically motivated left wing terrorists...

Daniel Andreas San Diego, politically motivated left wing terrorist...

SHAC, a politically motivated left wing terrorist group...

Crimethinc, a politically motivated terrorist group...


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 27, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



They don't get the press a right-winger will get.

If a *left-nut* college student who's prone to buggery goes crazy and starts killing his classmates the only notable factor the state run media focuses on is that he used a gun.


----------



## gautama (Dec 27, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Excellent point Radioman.

Here is this "perambulating "Mental Disease" AKA TRUTHDOESN'T MATTER trotting out the SOLITARY Whackjob McVEIGH (although I am sure there are many additional Whackjobs that voted for the Republican Party).....and is beating this red herring to death claiming that since McVeigh voted Republican or registered Republican THEREFORE McVeigh holding those views, represents the Republicans and/or the Tea Party.

Whilst you in a single KNOWLEDGEABLE POST listed FIVE.....not whackjob individuals ...... but FIVE LEFTY PSYCHO TERRORIST ORGANIZATIONS.

This PATHETIC "perambulating Mental Disease", to this very moment, is probably STILL convinced of the righteousness of her rant TOTALLY UNAWARE that her REPETITIVE and CONTINUAL RANT exposed her that many times as a TOTAL IDIOT, unaware that she was committing the MOST BASIC ERRORS IN LOGIC !!!

I'm pretty sure this OBAMARRHOIDAL IDIOT won't surface in this thread again once she understands what a TOTAL IDIOT she made of herself.

However, Obamarrhoids don't have a conscience......they are wrong so many times that they just brush off the latest exposed distortion or outright LIE..... and just plug on spewing their CRAP as though nothing has happened.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 27, 2009)

gautama said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Simmah down on the caps, man.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 27, 2009)

gautama said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



You're right....but a little extreme yourself.

I think she's misinformed.


----------



## Toro (Dec 27, 2009)

gautama said:


> Is MARXIST Obami Salami a DICTATOR of AMERICA ?



No, you delusional paranoid ranting idiotic conservatard.

It doesn't matter who your father is, who you know or how many purple hearts you've won (and for that, I admire your bravery and thank you for your service).  

There are many things Obama is doing that I don't agree with, but to liken him to a "Marxist dictator" displays your staggering ignorance.



> Thus, there is the palpable feeling of ANGUISH implicit in the OBAMARRHOIDS posts even though this MARXIST POS is SUCCESSFULLY OVERTHROWING , OR AT LEAST UNDERMINING the basics of our Constitution which is guarding our cherished ENLIGHTENED CAPITALISTIC SYSTEM that heretofore made America THE GREATEST NATION ON OUR PLANET.



First of all, moron, where have you been the prior eight years?  You don't think the eight years of the Bush administration was an assault on the constitution, at least by your definition?  There are so many examples of this, it is hard to know where to start. But since you brought up our "enlightened capitalist system," here are a few examples.  Nondefense, discretionary spending rose faster under Bush than any other President in some time.  Bush and the Republican Congress passed a government pharmaceutical plan, tacking on another half trillion dollars in spending.  Bush and the Republican Congress weakened our fiscal position by creating systematic fiscal deficits by cutting taxes and increasing spending.  Bush and the Republican Congress passed trade barriers.  Bush was responsible for the TARP and the bailouts of the GSEs, AIG, Citi, etc., etc. etc.  Bush was "undermining our enlightened capitalist system"

Now, in your tiny conservatard mind, you might think I'm blaming Bush.  I am not. Unless you were calling Bush a "Marxist dictator," I am merely pointing out your rank hypocrisy.

I remember these articles coming out from the fringe nutbar left saying that Bush was about to overthrow Congress and establish himself as dictator.  You are as much of a extremist fringetard nutter as they are.



> MARXIST Obami Salami and his stooges are getting away with the flagrant bribery and coercion of Senators and Congressmen



Holy fuck you can't be this stupid.  I mean really, you can't.  You don't think this shit has gone on for the past 100 years?  Get your head out of your ass, conservatard.



> by forcing them to turn a blind eye to the RAPE OF OUR CONSTITTUTION by enacting a MARXIST VERSION of Healthcare,



Now let me explain to you why you wouldn't know Marxism if it came up to you and bit you on the ass.

In a Marxist version of healthcare, there are no private corporations.  Doctors would pretty much all get the same pay.  The government would be the buyer of most items for everything.  I'm not sure what conservatard web sites you are reading, but doctors pay will not all be the same, corporations will still exist and the government will not be buying most things.  



> Cap and Trade (Energy)



Cap and trade is an attempt to get a *market solution* to global warming by allocating prices to CO2 emissions.  Goldman Sachs and other big trading firms have plans to create trading desks to trade emissions.  Marx thought all such trading was not only speculative but a drain on the nation's resources and should be shut down.  How can trading on an exchange be "Marxist" when Marx outright said that such a scheme should be disallowed?

That's why you are talking out of your ass, conservatard. 



> and BIZARRE Manipulations of STIMULUS SCAMS touting these  depredations as "business as usual".



Did you just fall off the turnip truck, rube?  Do you remember the Bridge to Nowhere, you know, the one that was passed by a Republican Congress supported by a Republican delegation from Alaska as well as the Republican Governor of Alaska, Sarah Palin?

Gravina Island Bridge - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This IS business as usual.  I don't necessarily agree with it, but don't think that this is anything new, rube.



> The list goes on...... this MARXIST POS is able to establish several "firsts" such as giving TERRORISTS the same rights as American citizens in their trials



Moron.

Zacarias Moussaoui - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Khalid Sheikh Mohammed - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




> BUT........so much of our MARXIST POS's Agenda that has passed.....or legislation that is about to pass......ONCE PASSED .....even though it's passed NOT in the OBAMARRHOIDALLY SATISFIED WAY of a Stalin.............THIS PASSED LEGISLATION will STILL lead to the SOLIDIFICATION of a FOUNDATION ........THAT, WHEN SOLIDIFIED.....WILL GIVE THE FOLLOWING (or maybe even the same) PRESIDENT of the UNITED STATES ......THE ABSOLUTE POWER OF A STALIN or MAO TSE TUNG TYPE DICTATOR.



Too stupid to comment on.



> Consider all the "entitlements" . And the need for a hitherto unheard of STUPENDOUSLY ENORMOUS GOVERNMENTAL BUREAUCRACY to manage the NEW Healthcare, Cap &Trade (Energy).... STIMULUS MANIPULATIONS.....CAN YOU IMAGINE HOW ALL THIS WILL SWELL the Govt Bureaucracy into THE LARGEST and ALMOST THE ONLY EMPLOYER of America !!!!!



No, I can't imagine how all this will swell the government into "almost the only employer of America."  But then again, I am sane and reasonable.  You clearly are not.

Now, are you going to offer $1000 for my name and address?

[youtube]dhRUe-gz690[/youtube]


----------



## gautama (Dec 27, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



I see your point.

And, it's valid.

The caps intensify the feeling of frustration I feel to the reader, and is a turn off.

On the other hand, the caps highlight the more important points......and THAT is the more important thing to me in  communication, all things considered.

Could be I'm wrong.


----------



## gautama (Dec 27, 2009)

mudwhistle said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



I'm willing to correct my errors.

Where am I "a little extreme" ?


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 27, 2009)

gautama said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > gautama said:
> ...



I was using all caps once and someone told me to quit shouting at them.

I think you're doing OK though.


----------



## gautama (Dec 27, 2009)

mudwhistle said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



Mudwhistle,

Naturally I know that caps are equated with people "yelling" at them.

I reject that interpretation because I feel that it is a form of the phoney PC "cultural" rather than "literary" criticism.

A person SHOUTING in your ear is most definitely unpleasant. A person using caps hasn't anything to do with any physical discomfort. IMO, it is a violation of the NORM...true. BUT THAT'S IT.

As far as doing OK......You're also OK, pal.

Keep up the good work. 

We are definitely needed.....and these are CRITICAL TIMES.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 27, 2009)

Actually, I'm of the view that overusing caps in an extraneous manner lessens the point that is being attempted and makes the poster look like he has lost all rationality and is only one step away from an emergency-room visit for rabies treatment.

But thats just me.


----------



## gautama (Dec 27, 2009)

Toro said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > Is MARXIST Obami Salami a DICTATOR of AMERICA ?
> ...



TORO BULLSHIT,

Now, this is a REAL post. 

It is BRIMMING with BULLSHIT......and its OUTRAGEOUS STENCH causes every atom of my body to cringe in horror.

But.......it is a REAL post.

A Real post made by a DELUSIONAL person, obviously brainwashed by the 24/7 Lib Controlled National Media to the point where TRUTH, and REALITY has to pass thru a RADIOACTIVELY CONCOCTED LEFTY FILTER before the whackjob sitting on the other side of it gets a fair chance of clearing the induced MARXIAN (neologism ?) noxious fog to be able to appraise the info clearly......and with a RATIONAL mind.

Also, I am getting the impression that you might be a wetback. Vintage unknown. 

Naturally, there are NUMEROUS, UPSTANDING MEXICAN-AMERICANS who have DROPPED THE HYPHEN, and are/were AMERICANS who fought alongside me.....and for whom I would have readily given up my life....as they certainly did for me, when I was in combat, and we were fighting for AMERICA.

Unfortunately, the OVERWHELMING majority of the Mexicans are not only MEXICAN-AMERICANS they are LA RAZA MEXICANS who don't have any business being in America.

I have the strong sense that YOU are one of these. 

In which case, any  rational discourse with you will probably be cut short ..... and the funzy-wunzy will ensue.

So...... I have a few things to do. Then , I will return to your blather.

From what you stated, I doubt if I can treat you with any civility. I do NOT treat Obamarrhoids with any civility because:
they are HOPELESSLY BRAINWASHED.....it's like talking to an INSANE PERSON.

But, I'm willing to give you a chance. 

We will see how you accept IRREFUTABLE FACTS......that will be my test for you.

If you make reasonable arguments against any of the issues that come up......then we have a chance of communication.

Of course, the key point is what is "reasonable".

I'm closing for now.

BTW, this post of mine was SUBSTANCE-LESS as fas as pointing out the errors of OBAMARRHOIDISM.....not that it didn't serve the purpose of clearing up certain possible misconceptions before we start presenting each other with FACTUAL EVIDENCE.

In closing, I'd like your reaction to this question: How woulda you felt, if at the end of your lengthy and (wrongly) thought out post, I rewarded you with: "YO DUDE !!!! YOU CRAZY MAN..... YOU OFFA THEM MEDS, MAN ???.....YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN....LOL !!!"

Well, this is the way practically every Obamarrhoid greets every thought out post I make......just thought you know.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 27, 2009)

gautama said:


> BTW, this post of mine was SUBSTANCE-LESS




...and your other posts aren't?


----------



## gautama (Dec 27, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> Actually, I'm of the view that overusing caps in an extraneous manner lessens the point that is being attempted and makes the poster look like he has lost all rationality and is only one step away from an emergency-room visit for rabies treatment.
> 
> But thats just me.



Radioman,

Hey, if that's how you feel....then that's how you feel.

Obviously, anyone is entitled to feel any way they wish except when they feel that they are entitled to take a club and bash the other person to a pulp because he.....hiccuped inadvertently.

I don't think I can accommodate your somewhat exaggerated reaction to caps, to wit: ".......he {the cappar (neologism?)} has lost all rationality and is only one step away from an emergency-room visit for rabies treatment. "

Mebbe....just, mebbe.... I am overdoing the capping. 

And, mebbe......just mebbe .....you are over reacting in unison with those lefty PC whackjobs that feel that all this SHOUTING has caused YOU to  "lose all rationality and YOU are only one step away from an emergency-room visit for rabies treatment."

But..... admittedly...... more people share your point of view than mine.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 27, 2009)

gautama said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > gautama said:
> ...



Hey, I Did My Own Ma, do us all a favor.........

Tell us the exact town you live in, so that we can start checking news stories in your hometown.  

That way, when you finally do go snappy and pull a Columbine in your own town, Gunny will know to delete your account so that we don't have to waste anymore bandwidth on your sorry ass.

Congratulations by the way.......it's RARE when a n00b gets a lower rep score than Sunni Man in a month.

Takes special asshole talent!


----------



## gautama (Dec 27, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Just got a call from your friend Nappy Napolitano.

As a special favour to you, your new bunkmate will be Maj Nidal Hasan. 

You'll still have to do a lot of saluting. Sorry.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 27, 2009)

Again.......you've never had any military experience have you I Do My Own Ma?

We don't salute non NATO countries.


----------



## gautama (Dec 27, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Again.......you've never had any military experience have you I Do My Own Ma?
> 
> We don't salute non NATO countries.



OOps. 

Sorry.

You must have been sedated in some Loonie Bin while AMERICAN Maj Nidal Malik Hasan indulged in the practice of "Man Made Disasters" in Fort Hood, Texas.

It's OK. 

You'll be able to get all the details from him......close and personal seeing as to how  you'll be bunkmates.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 27, 2009)

Wouldn't salute the fucker anyway, and they can't make me.

I'm retired.

So tell me, I Do My Own Ma, what service were you in?


----------



## gautama (Dec 27, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Wouldn't salute the fucker anyway, and they can't make me.
> 
> I'm retired.
> 
> So tell me, I Do My Own Ma, what service were you in?



Biker Shithead,

You are a CERTIFIABLE PSYCHO.

I'm placing you on "IGNORE".

Consider this notification a Courtesy to a Psycho.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 28, 2009)

gautama said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't salute the fucker anyway, and they can't make me.
> ...



THANK YOU!

Was wondering how long it was going to take me to shake some stupid chihuahua from my ankle..........


----------

